# Door latch bolts. What tool?



## anarchyx34 (Apr 27, 2001)

Need to pull the door latch out to replace a door handle cable on a friend's '98 NB. What type of driver do I need for the door latch bolts? Thanks.


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

They are torx. Sorry I can't remember the size right now though.


----------



## anarchyx34 (Apr 27, 2001)

They don't look like torx as they appear to have something like twice as many points in them. I guess you can use a torx bit though if you have the right size. Just gotta figure out what that size is because I tried one of my sockets that I thought fit snugly inside but it started to strip.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Should be torx. You may be thinking of hex...which are hexagonal shaped. Torx have more. 

You can get a folding set most places. That's what we have. VWs have a lot of bolts that are torx. Guess it could be a triple square, but I doubt it. I'm pretty sure its torx.


----------



## Bloodaxe (Aug 30, 2011)

*tool*

doing same job now it's a12 point metric bit matco number bxdp8m2


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

its called a triple square, because it has the points of three squares put together. im not sure which size but thats what the bit is called


----------



## anarchyx34 (Apr 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Duh.... I have triple square sockets from when I used to have a VW and had to replace the axles. Don't know why I didn't think of that earlier. Thanks guys.


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

I did it with a torx...didn't seem to too sloppy.


----------

